# Tell UK readers about your 99 cent book.



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

I live in the UK and enjoy reading independent authors. I am spreading the word in my country about all the great novels on Amazon Kindle available at only 99 cents. Please tell me about your book.

I hope you enjoy my 99 cent special:


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I live in the UK and enjoy reading independent authors. I am spreading the word in my country about all the great novels on Amazon Kindle available at only 99 cents. Please tell me about your book.
> 
> I hope you enjoy my 99 cent special:


I live in the UK too and, as is normally the case for a UK customer, your 99 cent special will cost me $3.51!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Hello Abigail. I'm a UK author with one 99c title on Kindle (see my signature). That's a great cover you have.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn my capitalist greed. My book's priced at $1.49! 

The opportunity to advertise my book to my fellow brits is denied me...


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Seventeen-year-old Elizabeth Moon has been dreaming of her murder her entire life, and in those dreams, a dark presence is there, watching. When she returns home to Hauser's Landing, the very place her father disappeared, she comes in contact with a gorgeous boy named Lev Walker, and it's not long before she's falling in love. But there's something wrong with Lev. When she realizes he's the eerie watcher in her dreams, she'll have to discover the truth. Is he a guardian angel or a sojourner, an angel of death who has come to collect her soul?


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

My signature down below has several samples


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

So...
UK readers like cheap books?
Wait.  That came out wrong.

So...
UK readers like unbelievable bargains.

Well, for a limited time only both my books are priced at 99 cents.

How long is a limited time? For as long as it takes until readers are willing to pay what my books are really worth. 

In other words, for an unlimited time only.


New Coastal Times is a heart-warming novel about that disastrous effects of global warming. 
The Haircut, A New Year's Tale is a sensual, whimsical love story.  Also heart-warming.  
I'm into warming.  What can I say?

Click on the covers below.
Pssst... Both are also available on Smashwords.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I have 2 novels and 2 novellas for .99 each.  

The covers and links are in my signature.  Thanks for the opportunity to share.

Deb


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Dear UK readers:

I have TWO novels on Kindle for $.99! (They are in the same series.) They're paranormal romance, and one of the characters is British. Her character, as well as lots of facts in her backstory, are inspired by Gramma, who was born in England and lived there until she was 21 or 22. 

So... they're both in my signature and I hope you check them out!

-Amanda


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> Dear UK readers:
> 
> I have TWO novels on Kindle for $.99! (They are in the same series.) They're paranormal romance, and one of the characters is British. Her character, as well as lots of facts in her backstory, are inspired by Gramma, who was born in England and lived there until she was 21 or 22.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned to the OP in my post above, here in the UK, we don't get the 99 cent Kindle books at that price - US customers do, but in the UK they're all $3.51. It's the same with the "free" Kindle books that Amazon have - we get charged for them. Do you authors get any share of the 'extra' charge?


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> As I mentioned to the OP in my post above, here in the UK, we don't get the 99 cent Kindle books at that price - US customers do, but in the UK they're all $3.51. It's the same with the "free" Kindle books that Amazon have - we get charged for them. Do you authors get any share of the 'extra' charge?


No, we don't. I knew that readers abroad get marked up something like $2 for reasons that remain unclear to me (it's not as if the shipping rate goes up electronically), but with my books priced at $.99, no matter how buys the Kindle version of my books, I get approximately $.35.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> No, we don't. I knew that readers abroad get marked up something like $2 for reasons that remain unclear to me (it's not as if the shipping rate goes up electronically), but with my books priced at $.99, no matter how buys the Kindle version of my books, I get approximately $.35.


This is why it's invaluable you post your work up at Smashwords as well if you're a UK writer...Opens up the market quite a bit and the price hike doesn't exist like on Amazon.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My novel, Baling, is 0.99!
Two brothers. One unforgettable summer.

Nick Lawson and his brother John have been dumped for the summer with their aunt, out in the middle of the country, to bale hay.

Not his idea of a great summer.

But then, he never could have predicted the adventures, dangers, and romance that would unfold around him in the
quiet countryside.

Thanks for the opportunity to promote our books in the UK!


----------



## JeanJerez (Apr 26, 2010)

My book 99 cents.











Coming of age in foster homes, with no adult mentors to guide and teach, a young girl attempts to make sense of life, love, God, and relationships. Filled with heartfelt truths and humor, the journey resonates with candor and the observations of a teenager who struggles with today's social boundaries.

There are some adult themes, but nothing graphic.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Abigail,

I was in a rush this morning, hence the very brief prior posting.  Here's a little more about my books.  I write science fiction with my co-author, David W. Small.  Thanks again.

QUEST FOR NOBILITY, Book 1 in the "Rule of Otharia" trilogy
Royal twins, Dyla and Darius Telkur, have everything they could ever want. Dyla is a empathic beauty and Darius, is telepathic and heir to the Telkur throne. When the unthinkable happens and their parents are murdered, they find themselves at the mercy of an evil mastermind bent on their destruction. Framed for murder, they must run for their lives, but can they outrun a telekinetic assassin?

THE CRYSTAL FACADE, Book 2 in the "Rule of Otharia" trilogy
When Dyla's dream visions of the London crime boss become overwhelming and threaten her sanity, she has no choice but to secretly return to Earth and seek answers. However, what she and Darius don't realize is that they're walking into a conspiracy that involves an interplanetary diamond smuggling operation between the crime boss on Earth and the highest-ranking official on Otharia.

THE PATH TO WAR, Novella in the "Dark Future" series
In a last attempt to turn the tide in a desperate war, General Matthew Smith of the American Freedom Fighters asks Master Samurai Kenzo and his unit of warriors to make a batch of the ultimate weapons. Memory weapons infuse its user with the skills and memories of a master warrior. But, will the cost be too high when the weapons fall into the hands of a unit of unstable augmented soldiers?

THE RIGHT PATH, Novella in the "Dark Future" series
Abraham "Ham" Jones, a cripple, and Zia Slate, a tomboy with an attitude, find themselves unlikely partners In this post apocalyptic tale of survival. Their lives are irrevocably changed when they encounter a mysterious old man bearing gifts - a cane for Ham and a knife for Zia. Nothing is as it seems and they must fight for their lives when it's discovered they have 2 legendary memory weapons.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just writing a new 99 cent book for the UK market. It's called:

*"How to act like mature adults and form a new government in less than a week"*

Should sell quite well around the Westminister area...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> I'm just writing a new 99 cent book for the UK market. It's called:
> 
> *"How to act like mature adults and form a new government in less than a week"*
> 
> Should sell quite well around the Westminister area...


They wouldn't understand what you're trying to say, though.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> They wouldn't understand what you're trying to say, though.


It's full of _really _ detailed pictures and at the end of the book there's a form where they can claim the price of the book (plus four grand) legally on expenses. That should get them to read it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

With the cover three colors to represent Labour red, Tory blue and Lib-Dem yellow.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Hi, Abigail. That the prices are raised elsewhere depresses me a bit.... I price my books as low as possible because I don't want poorer people locked out of reading them, including in other countries. But the price increases help defeat that purpose. Eh, I also publish some free-to-read fiction on my blog; probably anyone anywhere with internet access can read those, so maybe that's something.

I have two (U.S.) $0.99 Kindle books so far: After Ann, a novel, and I just added another, The Order of Things, http://www.amazon.com/The-Order-of-Things-ebook/dp/B003LL3MTG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273596897&sr=1-6







a short-story collection, but the description isn't up yet on the page. Here it is for anyone who might be interested:

An odd accident at work completely changes a woman's life, especially her sex life&#8230;time, a witch, a party, friendship, and love mixed with a pinch of physics&#8230;a woman can no longer contain her secret obsession with a young man&#8230;a socially isolated teenager experiences another world&#8230;a dangerous incident at a mineral mining base yields unexpected and illuminating results&#8230;a world has collapsed into insanity, and someone special must bring some sanity back into it&#8230;lust in a supermarket, but not for food&#8230;

All this and more can be found in The Order of Things.

Note: some of the stories contain explicit language and sex scenes.

Happy reading and publishing to you!


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the thread. I have two thrillers set in Iraq, both for 99-cents. 

In the first book, SEVEN DAYS FROM SUNDAY, an elite 4-man CIA team tangles with an Iraqi family while trying to stop Iraq's most wanted terrorist from carrying out a devastating attack. 

In the sequel, THE SHOT TO DIE FOR, a photograph results in a kidnapping. A U.S. soldier's murder results in the discovery of a hidden computer flash drive. The consequence of these two events? A deadly game cat and mouse game between the CIA team and a fanatical terrorist group. At stake? The complete collapse of Iraq's banking system.  

M.H. Sargent


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, Abigail. Great thread.

My historical espionage thriller _The Losing Role_ is 99 Yank cents on Amazon and FREE on Smashwords till May 31. Please find more below via my signature.

Steve


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you, Abigail--UK is the next big wave of e-readers! I have the thriller The Skull Ring, the supernatural novella Burial to Follow, and the story collections Ashes, The First, and Flowers at 99 cents, as well as the free download manual Write Good or Die (it's 99 cents at Amazon but free elsewhere). 

Scott


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Abigail - and best of luck with your book!


$.99 Spring Special in the Kindle Store - Great Beach Reads...

LEAVE ME GASPING is the first title in a series featuring gutsy female sleuth Del Jakes, a high-stakes mystery that pairs feminine sensibilities with sleek, fast-paced storytelling. A childhood friend is missing and Del travels home to coastal Florida. In a whirlwind of clues and revelations, the sleuth and her cohorts move from a grungy marina grill to a luxurious waterfront enclave; Sound side towns to Gulf side mangrove thickets; suspicion to trust; despair to hope-and grief to love.

ESCAPING CELIA is the story of Carly O'Shea, whose long-awaited solo vacation is derailed when her mother, aunt, and relentless cousin Celia invade her seaside cottage. Stir in a snarly runaway teen, a hot guitar player, a cool Southern boy, a gun-toting matron, and a wise boardwalk barista-and you've got the kind of summer stew that gives everybody heartburn!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm told that overseas readers can avoid the extra fee by using Smashwords, which has many formats including Kindle-friendly Mobi format, plus html and pdf. I've included Smashwords links here.

*The Adventure of Anna the Great*, YA swashbuckler. While written as an adventure of YA or Middle Readers, it's a lot of fun for grown ups too.

Book Description: In the tiny nation of Lifbau in 1863, girls are not allowed to have adventures. Anna, though, is still young enough to pass for a boy. She realizes that now may be her one and only chance to grab an adventure, so she runs away from home, and gets a job as a stable boy in the royal stables. There she is surrounded by intrigues and horses and kidnappings and more horses! But she also finds herself caught between an admirable but boring hero, and a villain who, though dead wrong, is a lot more fun. With only one chance at adventure, Anna has to find the right path between the two.

The Adventure of Anna the Great: at Smashwords, or for Kindle

*The Wife of Freedom*, a romantic adventure melodrama women's fiction story. Like all good pulp, it's priced cheap $0.99. (Note: the subject matter of this novel is mature, and while the style is not explicit, it does contain some intense scenes and material not suited for children.)

Book Description: New Acteron is on the verge of rebellion, and so is Mary Alwyn, the upstanding wife of a local revolutionary. Mary was once a wild orphan, who loved to run barefoot and jump in the mud, but she's been raised to be a good and proper wife. Everyone thought that the irrepressible Jackie Alwyn would be a good match for her, but he's married to the revolution, isn't he?

When a charming nobleman comes along, he's like a big mud-puddle, and Mary just can't help but jump in bed with him.

But when she betrays her lover's trust for the revolution, Jackie holds her up as a hero and calls her the Whore of Freedom in public - and in print. If Mary's ever going to live down the first part of that name, she's going to have to live up to the second. So she sets out to be a real spy, as brazen and bold as the reputation that precedes her, while learning anew what it is to be a real friend to those you love. But she'll never really be free until she returns to face her past.

The Wife of Freedom: at Smashwords, or for Kindle


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I live in the UK too and, as is normally the case for a UK customer, your 99 cent special will cost me $3.51!


Linjeakel,

Many of us have our books on Smashwords as well as Amazon. You can use the .mobi format to read on your kindle. If you download books from Smashwords, the wireless fee doesn't apply. I can't help you with the taxes and I don't know know how much of a tax is added on...

My title, "Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom" is 99 cents. My other novels are $1.99.

Enjoy!

Maria


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Well the list is already pretty lengthy, so getting noticed in this topic would be a gamble, but it never hurts to try!

Blurb:
The Pocket Watch begins with a dream of a young boy who dies alone in the cold. Imogen doesn’t know who he is, but she knows his name. There is grave news of a body washing up on the beach shore, but Imogen doesn’t feel that it applies to her, so she doesn’t read much into it. Imogen’s father tells her that a young boy named Necklan will be staying with them for a few weeks, so be on her best behavior, which she promises with a crossed heart, and crossed fingers. The very next day, she meets a boy named Lucius Knight. 
Things get stranger when she discovers that Necklan is a fire-wielding warlock, and Lucius is far from human. 
Imogen receives a golden pocket watch that belonged to her deceased mother. Many great witches and warlocks have owned this very watch for centuries. The only problem is she’s human, and humans have never been a watch master in the last four hundred years. 
In order to learn the mystery behind her mother’s hidden past, Imogen must help the House of Bekker, an organization of beings called Wraiths, discover the identity of the wicked and powerful man who calls himself Ignius. But as an average human girl facing off against terrifying obstacles including a dragon made of pure hellfire, her bravery wavers but her will is stronger. 
Anyone who cannot identify with the majority of young adult heroes and heroines, because your average teenager doesn’t miraculously sprout ‘super powers’, will find that connection with Imogen because she is not a witch, or vampire, or the daughter of a Greek god with great magic. Her greatest tool is her freedom of choice in this charming and darkly romantic tale of magic, murder, and destiny.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Greetings, UK readers! My book, _The Summoning of Clade Josso: The First Descent into the Vein_, is available on Smashwords and Amazon (with customer reviews), is a fantasy book that takes you in an entirely different direction, with an original mythos and story! If you're a fan of original fantasy concepts and adventures along the lines of Stephen King's _Dark Tower_ series, you'll love this one!

Remember: Seven will come for it... Seven will fight for it... Only one can possess it...


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello to all my friends in England.

Only 99 cents on Kindle, action adventure with a strong female lead.

Test Pilot's Daughter: Revenge
Test Pilot's Daughter II: Dead Reckoning

Romance, adventure, murder and revenge, Christina Matthews does it all. An obsessed fly-girl with the Right Stuff finds love in the oddest place, the cockpit.

Dead Reckoning continues the saga of Christina Mathews as she achieves Astronaut-Commander at the tender age of 29. She is pitted between a NASA conspiracy and a terrorist plot to bring the world’s greatest power to her knees. As she hopes to be the first astronaut on Mars, her dreams are interrupted by the tragic family events and a war with Iranian terrorists.  Will space shuttle disaster, torture and mental calamity rein back the dreams of the greatest female pilot who ever lived?  Or will true love conquer all?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Here's a bargain for you UK folks.

Adventures in Reading. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651 
Free coupon Coupon Code: ZM45D

A collection of short stories and the novella The North Room.

The Test: (fiction.) A high ranking martial artist takes his master's test.

Thirty minutes later Richard noticed the thickening of the shadows within the woods. It was growing darker by the minute. He also noted a coolness to the breeze penetrating the foliage. A thunderstorm was approaching. Judging the strength of the growing wind, Richard instinctively knew that this was going to be a strong storm. This presented opportunities for him, yet also obstacles. The background noise and the growing darkness accompanying the storm could cover his movements. Unfortunately, the same was true for the opposition. In addition, somewhere out there three stalkers he had to face were actively hunting him.

The Doll: (paranormal fiction.) After a young girl's twin is killed she is devastated by that loss. Then one day her father gives her a new doll which has a surprising impact on the girl.

That night Martha went to her daughter's room to say goodnight to the girl. As she approached the room, she heard her daughter talking and imagined that she was once more playing with the doll. She reached to knock on the door when she heard her daughter say, "Oh, Margaret, why didn't you tell mother and father about it. Daddy would have stopped the man from touching you."

The Blizzard: (fantasy.) Three companions must survive a blizzard in order to save a city population.

The trip through the thinning forest became a test of the will of the three companions who suffered the mind numbing cold as best they could for the next two hours. If not for the meat they had eaten earlier, none of them would have made it as far as they had already come, and Justine knew that. She was beginning to despair that no suitable spot would be found to shelter them from the now gale force winds which were howling over the mountain. The snow was already piling in deep drifts. Soon she would be forced to summon a portal for them to escape the mountain and return in failure to Lakeland. If they did not find shelter soon, they would fail in their quest. That failure would lead to the deaths of many of their friends and family members. She knew the others would resist. They might even refuse to enter the portal with her. Nevertheless, once she cast the portal she would have no choice but to enter. Casting that portal would leave her dreadfully weak. In the city, that weakness would present no special problems. However, here in the mountains in this blizzard, the results would be her death from the bone chilling cold.

The Tank: (science fiction.) A government funded research project goes bad.

Inside the tank powerful lights switched on and the inhabitants of the tank became visible. They were a reddish brown in color and reminded the general of squids except they had no tentacles. The animals were fairly uniform in size and averaged about three feet long. They swam aimlessly about in the tank. Their means of propulsion was not immediately apparent to the general, who stepped closer to the panel for a better look.

The Hunt: (fiction.) A hunter becomes the hunted.

He had just finished field dressing the deer when for the third time he had an overwhelming sensation of danger near him. He saw a coyote standing on the deer trail forty feet from him. The animal was staring at him intently. Even as Edward stared at the animal, another coyote ran out of the woods and approached. This coyote stopped beside the first and stared resolutely at Edward.

Round Island Massacre: (paranormal fiction.) A group of friends cross a river to help a beleaguered family.

They could hear the sound of their dogs fighting something, so they all stepped up their pace. The frantic baying and yelping of the hounds convinced the men that they were involved in a terrific and deadly struggle with something. The men burst into the clearing and stopped in their tracks. They were all shocked at the scene before them. There was a small rowboat bumping against the rocky shore. One of Jack's dogs and two of Matthew's lay dead beside the little boat. The dog's heads had been almost completely ripped from their bodies. It was a gruesome sight. One of Matthew's dogs had a paw badly mangled. However, one of Eddy's dogs had its belly slit open and its intestines strewn about. Eddy walked over and shot the animal in the head to put it out of its misery. There was no way the dog could survive, and it was suffering terrible agony. Eddy wiped away a tear. He had raised that dog from a pup. He turned resolutely to face the night, and whatever happened to be out there that had done this to his dog.

America, Land of Mysteries: (true.) A set of mysteries the author has encountered and dealt with on a personal level.

This piqued my curiosity and I researched polymers. The first polymers were invented in the 1800s. Yet this sample had been found below ground, embedded inside a limestone rock. This led me to research the formation of limestone rock. I will not bore you with all of the details. It takes hundreds and hundreds, if not thousands of years longer for limestone rock to form than polymers have existed.

The Visitor: (fiction.) A visitor to a church reveals some important secrets.

The visitor leaned against the podium and continued, "There was an accident. As Frank sawed the last board, his hand slipped too near the blade. Frank lost several fingers to the saw, but he managed to finish his last gift for the community. If you look closely at the foot of the cross, you can still see the blood stains on the board. His sons put the cross together. They tried to sand away the bloodstains but Frank's gift to you was washed in his blood. Frank prayed about it and received the answer that the cross should be completed as it was. Christ doesn't mind his blood being on the cross. That they have in common."

The Forgotten: (real.) Who are the forgotten?

Once we sat in your living rooms. Now we huddle in the cold, no longer permitted in your homes. We are the forgotten.

Night Stalker: (fiction.) Something is killing animals at night.

In late October, the city of Midland Texas was gripped by fear. For the past several nights, something or someone had stalked the southernmost regions of the city. At first, the victims had all been small dogs that had been found dead outside the homes of their owners. Three dogs were found in as many days. Then on the fourth night, the mystery killer had targeted chickens. Something had torn open a hole in the fence of a chicken coop and entered. All twenty-three of the chickens kept inside had been killed. Most had been drained of their blood.

The North Room: (paranormal fiction.) A paranormal investigator seeks to help a family with a very special need.

"I was in the bathroom, as I indicated earlier. I was just stepping out of the shower when I heard the front door slam violently. I then heard what I assumed was my son walking heavily across the floor of the foyer. More like stomping actually, then I heard the sound of the door to the den opening, and then it too slammed violently. Krystal leapt to her feet, and assumed an aggressive posture facing the bathroom door. She then began to bark non-stop as I toweled dry and dressed. I exited the bathroom, more than a bit put out with my son for alarming the dog, and causing me to have to endure her rather shrill barking for an extended period in the confines of our bathroom. However, my son was not home. There was no one in the house but the two of us. I searched the house diligently, certain that someone had entered the house. My son did not arrive home for another thirty minutes."

Coping with Breast Cancer: (true.) The author relates the experience his family had with the disease.

In the fall of 1995, we were living the good life. We'd just bought our dream house and moved in the previous July and were looking forward to our first holiday season in our new home. Only one thing placed a cloud over our lives at that point in time. My wife had a mysterious bloody discharge from one breast. She had also lost a considerable amount of weight and I was beginning to become concerned.

This essay was first published in paperback and electronic formats in the short story anthology titled Virtual Imaginings put together by several Independent Kindle authors. The profits of Virtual Imaginings goes to breast cancer research and not the Kindle authors. If you haven't yet purchased a copy of Virtual Imaginings, please consider doing so. There are some fantastic short stories there by some really talented writers, and it's for a great cause.

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669 
Free book coupon code: UZ46T

Book blurb:

*Even if you never do a single exercise in this book, the information contained within its pages could save your life.*

The author is a master in the arts of Wing Chun Kung Fu and Chinese Ninja. He studied martial arts from 1980 to the early 1990s under the private instruction of Grandmaster Tony Ragasa Fong.

In the mid 1980s, the author decided to teach a women's rape prevention seminar. As he delved into research to utilize during the course of that seminar, the author discovered the true scope of the problem women faced. He decided it was time for him to take a more active role in helping women avoid becoming a victim. But when one of his students related to him the details of her own abduction and rape, it took on a more personal aspect for him.

The author, already committed to helping women, dedicated a significant portion of his life toward that goal.

During an intensive private training course with his Grandmaster, the author learned the secret techniques that the masters teach their own families. With the blessings and assistance of his master, the author developed a comprehensive training course for his students.

This book reveals the secrets that Grandmaster Tony Ragasa taught Master Sides. These are the secrets that martial arts masters have taught their own families. The author believes that it is time to share these secrets. To that end, he undertook the challenge to write a book, which would be

*The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.*​
Sincerely,
Ricky Sides


----------



## M Wilridge (May 13, 2010)

My first book Angel Lies is .99 cents. I just boarded a trailer of it. You should check it out.

M


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Brilliant, some great sounding books out there keep them coming. I have been looking at smashwords but am unable to get it the right size? not very techy i'm afraid..


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

If you enjoy epic fantasy, you would probably enjoy 'Elfhunter'. Of the three reviews posted on the UK page, the most recent one (by Derek Prior) probably does the best job of describing/analyzing it. To access all 87 Amazon reviews and product description, click on the cover image. It is the first of a trilogy, but can stand alone.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, I have two books on special .99:

The Scent of Jade, women's fiction/romance/action adventure
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00466HRVY

'Til Somebody Loves You, Romantic Comedy Quick-Pick!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0047O2Q6Q

Thanks--hope you like them, I'd love to hear your feedback!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

My exotic, atypical epic fantasy The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic is currently on sale for 99 cents. During its previous life as the duology Wysard and Lord Brother it garnered acclaim for its literary style, vivid world-building and memorable characters. In its current combined and expanded version it's even better. Click the link below for more information. The book is also available on Smashwords. Thanks!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00359FD28


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

My book: Free books for Kindle: The secrets of how to get the world's greatest books for a radical price! is just 86p at Amazon.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

One of my novels is $.99. It's Out of Time, and I have a link in my signature for the UK Kindle store of my books.


----------



## KenHattaway (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the thread Abigail.

DEAD MONEY is the first novella in the Sin City Refugees crime series based on true stories when I lived there in the city.

Rated PG-13 for sequences of action and violence throughout.

DESCRIPTION:

Leo Denison is tired of scratching out a living. After making off with a quarter million dollars from a local Las Vegas casino, the software engineer is ready to leave the country and start over in style. He's not fully prepared, though, for what happens next when a group of feisty seniors take umbrage at his brazen theft and take matters into their own hands to see justice done. Meanwhile, a struggling musician moves to the big city in search of meaning for his life.

The Sin City Refugees stories are a series of intertwined black comedies that provide an aggressive take on the new American dream--and the high price people are willing to pay in order to achieve it. They are modern cautionary tales containing no morals, explanations, or easy answers for the flawed individuals who seek to make sense of the increasingly violent world around them. For those who notice space-time differences in the Las Vegas of today versus the one found in these stories, keep two words in mind: alternate universe.

EXCERPT FROM DEAD MONEY:

Leo’s eyes moved from the gun to Paulie’s face. He fought the urge to panic as adrenaline pumped through him, instead planting himself with a forced casualness onto one of the white cushioned chairs. He looked Paulie up and down. All he had to do was stay calm and react with split precision. He scratched himself and said, “You’re pretty tall. About my height, which is five-ten. Am I right?”

“Five-ten and a half.” Paulie began screwing the silencer into place. “You know, for a guy about to die, you don’t look too upset.”

“Classic type-B personality. I’ve been told I’m the antithesis of the easily excitable.” Leo finished forming his plan. Its conclusion solved two problems at once and guaranteed his seeing another sunrise. “Tell you what Paulie, maybe we can work out a deal. Why don’t you take a peek in that bag over there? If you like what you see, maybe you can help yourself to a few samples and forget you saw me today.”

Paulie gave Leo another tsk and threw in a bemused look for added measure. “That the best you can do? I’m underwhelmed. Though I am impressed that you’re not sniveling or begging for your life like some guys I’ve done.” Knowing Leo was stalling, Paulie nevertheless took several steps towards the bag and pulled it out by its drawstring, his gaze as well as his gun still on Leo. With his free hand he pulled open the top. His eyes grew wide. The bag and its contents held sway over the gunman for only a moment, which was all Leo needed.

Paulie choked down air as a gaping hole opened in his chest, the result of a muted shot from Leo’s Glock. Leo pulled the trigger twice more, slamming two more bullets into the torso, just beneath the first. He’d deftly removed the firearm from under the table where he kept it hidden and had fired it through one of the removable seat cushions to muffle the sound. Paulie dropped to his knees then tumbled over in a heap, a confused look frozen on his face.

Leo turned the newly minted corpse over to minimize blood seepage onto the carpet and dragged the body into the kitchen. Like MacGyver gone wild and given over to the Dark Side of the Force, he rounded up the last of his cocaine, a bong, a can of lighter fluid, a wooden match and went to work on Paulie.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the thread, Abigail, and I too love your book cover.  My TBR list is growing to the point I may never get caught up.

I have two mystery novels, The Jacody Ives Mysteries, 99 cents each.  Traditional mysteries in the sense of keeping you guessing until the end, with a slight paranormal twist and just a little romance.

Linda


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I just discounted my book to 99 cents for a limited time. I'm hoping to release the sequel later this month. 

No Good Deed Mark Taylor discovers first hand that no good deed goes unpunished when he finds an old camera in a Afghanistan bazaar that gives him more than great photos. It triggers dreams of future events. When one shows a devastating terrorist attack, he tries to warn of the danger, but no one listens. Instead, he's arrested as an enemy combatant.

But when he dreams of another deadly terrorist attack only hours away, can Mark risk his hard won freedom to prevent the attacks--even if doing so forces him to trust the one man he hates most in the world?


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Greetings Abigail and my fellow Brits!

Paranormal mystery/urban fantasy *Along Came a Demon* is $0.99 (0.71 pence in UK) I haven't got the link in my signature yet so here's the long version:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_18?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=along+came+a+demon&sprefix=along+came+a+demon

Thanks Abigail,

Linda


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Abigail, for giving us this opportunity. Cries in the Dark is 0.99c in USA and 0.72 P in UK, for a limited time.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003TXS6GA/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1TKPWMXHB5PD58JVDSFA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294
Two prostitutes vanish.
Several chimps disappear from a primate, language lab. Premed student Alex Buchanan discovers that she can communicate telepathically with animals. The body toll mounts. Her boyfriend disappears with a dangerous secret. She finds that a serial killer is stalking her. Can Alex reslove this dilemma before becoming a victim?


----------



## Kim Brooks (Oct 17, 2013)

For lovers of inspirational or Christian fiction, my debut bestselling entitled, He's Fine...But is He Saved? is available on Amazon for just 99 cents!  Can't beat that!


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Twisted tales of horror, only 99 cents! Click the link below! (FYI, for KOLL or Kindle Unlimited you can get it at no cost!)


----------

